# Traduire un logiciel en fançais



## mike1 (20 Janvier 2002)

Quelquun peut -il me dire combien de temps faut  il pour traduire un logiciel en français (exemple : photoshop) sous osX ?

Y a til une diférence entre la traduction dun logiciel Cocoa et carbon en français ?


----------



## jmini (22 Janvier 2002)

Fait un tour du coté du Forum Developper...

Pour le temps je ne sais pas...

Traduire un Logiciel Carbo, ca se fait à l'ancienne avec entre autre ResEdit...

Pour Cocoa 2 possibilité:
- Soit c'est prevu, et la un fichier contien tous les textes de L'application. Dans ce cas il suffit de le duppliquer, de le renomer French.proj (ou un truc comme ca) et de l'éditer avec text édit.

- Soit c'est pas prévu, et le texte est dans le code et la impossible de traduire...


Je ne suis pas sur, mais je croix que jai lu ca quelque part...

---
A lire:
Les forçats du français sur SVMMac (le site internet)


----------

